# NOS Master Olympic



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

Just got it. My long quest for the frame and fork is over. On to the parts.


----------



## Pdxplosif (Nov 28, 2009)

that thing is beautiful. Very elaborate paint scheme. I likey


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Bellisimo!


----------



## Pinar_ello (Jul 28, 2009)

I have the exact same frame and colour scheme.It really is beautiful looking.Did you buy it from ebay? I got mine from a seller in Germany...


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

My wife's Tecno has a similar paint scheme. Whenever she stops, everyone comes over and admires the unusal paint scheme (or checking my wife out?). The silver/yellow paint actually changes color depending on the angle. Just gorgeous.

That is a very beautiful and very rare frame. Just be careful with the paint. It does chip pretty easily.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

now that's when colnago knew how to paint a bike. nice.


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

Craigslist. I bought it from another Colnago enthusiast. I consider myself lucky.


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dude, 
What size is that? Does he have anymore NAGOs for sale? Man that's like winning the lotto. Beautiful! In fact since your so lucky to find it I'll trade you my Gios Super Torino for it. HEE........HEE....... ; }

Pls update us as you do the build. 
Congrats!


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

*Question*

I'll keep you guys advised and post pics when it is done. I'm thinking of going with older style quill stem, bars, seatpost, brake calipers, etc..., but combining with Record 10. Will I have the proper spacing for a newer cassette?


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I am totally envious. My quest for a similar 52cm frame continues, now minus yet another of this earth's available supply. Master Olympics from the 90's are getting rarer by the minute. Nice score.

I believe all of these come with 130mm rear dropouts. All the latest equipment will work fine.


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info about the dropouts.


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

*A Few Pics of the Build*

Old with the new.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Holy Cow! That's beautiful!

What Colnago saddle is that? I've got to find one of those.

Mine's over at the Retro forum.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209968


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

beautifully done!


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

I got the saddle from arttulip, a seller on Ebay. He sells a lot of Colnago stuff. It was listed as a 2006 saddle. He had them listed for a while. However, I don't see any listed now. Here is the link to his site on Ebay.

http://shop.ebay.com/arttulip/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

By the way, your Master Olympic is sweet.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Lagputt said:


> By the way, your Master Olympic is sweet.


And so is yours! 

Thanks for the Ebay link!


----------

